# Livebearers?



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

what livebearers do you own?


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

guppies and platies


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

I have one mickey mouse platy, but I don't know much about them and I don't know if it's male or female.


----------



## luvplatys (Apr 11, 2013)

I have 1 red wag, 1 twinbar, 1 mickey mouse and 6 juvenile blackmollies


----------



## Sugarbeet (Feb 7, 2013)

I have five swordtails, a male and female adult and three juveniles that are still too young to sex.


----------



## SeaKnight (May 24, 2013)

Still very new to fish so am not too familiar with breeds/species Identification but, 
I believe my Guppies are Endler hybrids....


----------



## AquaKai (Jan 2, 2012)

I also keep least killifish, which are North America's smallest livebearers. But there are also my endlers and my platy that are cool too!


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

12 Endlers. Used to have two female rescue guppies, but not any more. My Endlers are 13th generation purebreeds, I think.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

I have Rio Tamosopo Montezuma swordtails, and highland platies. Also wrestling halfbeaks, though not related to livebearers, do give birth to live young.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tabby216 (Feb 20, 2013)

I have two mollies and two platy. Both of the mollies are fat as a square and they are ready to pop soon. I have to prepare some java moss so the babies could hide in there...ekk driftwood -.-


----------



## xxRho (May 29, 2013)

12 Endlers


----------

